# 2500mAh "Eneloop" from Sanyo announced



## maschuu (Sep 23, 2010)

_Well, it's not called eneloop anymore, but see for yourself:
_
http://eu.sanyo.com/portal/News-Releases/2010/20-September-2010/


Sanyo announced a new version of LSD batteries, the "XX".





Capacity is up to 2500mAh, but they have a higher self discharge rate compared to the normal eneloop batteries. (75% after one year)
And a german camera news site states that they are only good for 500 charges.

And according to the news release they are also "Europe only"....
(edit: ironically i choose the day to upload an image to tinypic the day they turn "US only"  Image fixed)


----------



## don.gwapo (Sep 23, 2010)

I'd rather pick the eneloop tones over this. As the tones has 1500 cycles compare to 500. A little less runtime on the tones though but holds charge longer.


----------



## arjay (Sep 23, 2010)

GREAT! Another "good news" for people like me who just got tons of the 1st gen eneloops. 

Time to toss those out for these, I just gotta have new tech.:nana:


----------



## amigafan2003 (Sep 23, 2010)

Nice!

I can see these co-existing quite nicely with my current eneloops - happy to trade a little more self discharge for an increase in capacity for those time when I need it. At least with Sanyo you can trust they actually will be 2500mah and the self discharge still isn't (or hopefully wont be as we still need to see a review) as high as other high capacity nimh's.


----------



## Ray_of_Light (Sep 23, 2010)

Just for comparison,

Varta has two LSD AAA battery on the market: the 2100 mAh and the 2300 mAh.
I am using the 2100 variety, which have delivered the 500 promised cycles. From the 2300 mAh batteries, I have obtained only 50 cycles before they lost their LSD properties.

I hope the new 2500 mAh Sanyo LSD do not follow the same track.

Regards

Anthony


----------



## VidPro (Sep 23, 2010)

Ray_of_Light said:


> I hope the new 2500 mAh Sanyo LSD do not follow the same track.
> 
> Anthony


 
me too, or we could just call them "EndlessLoops" :naughty:


----------



## mightykid (Sep 23, 2010)

This is great news. Finally I can use my strobes longer and I do not have to charge batteries that often. I can't wait for this to be offered by amazon.


----------



## malow (Sep 23, 2010)

i wonder how the "high amps" discharge graph would be...


----------



## BentHeadTX (Sep 29, 2010)

Great news!

I can use the XX in things that are used often (LED lights, wireless track ball and Wii motes) and throw the 3 year old Eneloops in remote controls etc. 

After heavy use and hundreds of cycles, I'm getting a few old Eneloops at 1600 for capacity. It's time...


----------



## GarageBoy (Sep 30, 2010)

Cool battery, UGLY label


----------



## BruceInSB (Oct 2, 2010)

*Eneloop 2500 AA's*

Not sure you guys saw this or not-- but looks like new eneloop 2500mah AA batters are coming around december... Good is getting better :laughing:

http://www.engadget.com/2010/09/29/...nly-for?icid=sphere_blogsmith_inpage_engadget


----------



## Mr Happy (Oct 2, 2010)

*Re: Eneloop 2500 AA's*

Well now, this thread is on the very same page (scroll down a bit):

2500mAh "Eneloop" from Sanyo announced


----------



## NCT1 (Oct 2, 2010)

Wow I think that Wrapper looks SWEET


----------



## NCT1 (Oct 2, 2010)

I do think this battery has it's place. Even I would purchase some of these batteries, even just to put into my Nitecore NDI for extra runtime, and since that is my current EDC, I don't need to worry too much about the loss of self discharge. But for items like remotes and wireless mice I would stick to regular eneloops.


----------



## SilverFox (Oct 2, 2010)

Hello BruceInSB,

Welcome to CPF.

Since we already have a thread going on this, I will close this one and we can continue the discussion in the other thread.

Tom

Edit: Oops, I will re-open this as the two threads are now merged.

Tom


----------



## LED_Thrift (Oct 4, 2010)

Maybe I'm just superstitious, but to me the number *2500* together with *NiMH *is a bad combination. Too many frustrating experiences with Duracell 2500 and Energizer 2500 cells that didn't work right. Think I'll stick with my large stash of Eneloops and Duraloops for now.


----------



## gSPIN (Oct 5, 2010)

superstition or just odd coincidence but i know what u mean, there seems to be certain numbers that just don't do well.
the #8 iteration of the super7, tr7 or rx7 for example were never as good & failed to reach the same level popularity.
never know, to distance from the energizer 2500 stink might have been a factor in why sanyo changed their practice in label capacity to the guaranteed min spec instead & will call these 2400.

perhaps i read too much into it at the time, but when the 1500's were announced their press release left me with the vague impression sanyo could have succumbed to producing a higher capacity lsd but chose the high road of longer cycle & shelf life instead.
now with the 'XX' being released almost on the heels it kinda feels like an about face.
i think it likely sanyo had these up their sleeve all along & were waiting for the competition such as the aforementioned varta & immedion to force their hand.
so is there a 2700 'XXX' waiting in the wings?
if they hire vin diesel as spokesperson it would explain the wrapper style.


----------



## FroggyTaco (Oct 5, 2010)

Sounds like they are offering choices to us. We can have 2000mah for 1500 cycles or 2500mah for 500 cycles. 

The more performance but less product life or vice versa applies to almost anything man made.

I love being able to choose what fits me best.


----------



## Kyiv Lights (Oct 6, 2010)

Very intersting, I am the eneloop user. Like them for the excellent tested characterictics such as high current (10 amps) delivery, performance at low temperatures, really lowest self discharge in the world compared to other Ni-MHs. It seems the lower capacity is, the "harder" is the low self discharge (LSD) battery. From 2500 mAh Sanyo XX maybe as extreme performance is not expected as from eneloops. They are the middle between common Ni-MH and LSD ones.


----------



## etc (Oct 8, 2010)

I plan to get some.


----------



## Meku (Oct 8, 2010)

Are these better in cold conditions then the 2000mAh Eneloop's? One could assume there is some sort of progress made here. I mean Eneloop 1500 do better in cold then the original.


----------



## jasonck08 (Oct 9, 2010)

I think I'd opt for the 1500 cycle 2000mAh cells over the new 2500's. The 2500's probably will not offer very good high current discharge characteristics.


----------



## Burgess (Oct 9, 2010)

Very Interesting ! ! !


These are truly GREAT times to be a Flashaholic !


:twothumbs
_


----------



## fishinfool (Oct 9, 2010)

jasonck08 said:


> I think I'd opt for the 1500 cycle 2000mAh cells over the new 2500's.


 
Me too but I probably wouldn't be able to keep myself from buying a couple.............................dozen or so.


----------



## scriverdog (Oct 9, 2010)

I'd trade the small boost in power for the standard eneloop in other sizes. While I appreciate that the market for double and triple A batteries is huge, I still use a large number of D cells in maglites, rayovac laterns and such. it's a bit frustrating that you can't obtain LSD in D cells or maybe even 9v batteries.


----------



## jasonck08 (Oct 9, 2010)

scriverdog said:


> I'd trade the small boost in power for the standard eneloop in other sizes. While I appreciate that the market for double and triple A batteries is huge, I still use a large number of D cells in maglites, rayovac laterns and such. it's a bit frustrating that you can't obtain LSD in D cells or maybe even 9v batteries.


 
There are a number of companies that make LSD D and C cells. Accuevolution is one brand that comes to mind. Tenergy also makes LSD Ni-mh's of all type including 9v.


----------



## syncytial (Oct 9, 2010)

jasonck08 said:


> There are a number of companies that make LSD D and C cells. Accuevolution is one brand that comes to mind. Tenergy also makes LSD Ni-mh's of all type including 9v.



And Powerex/Maha is just about to release C, D & 9V too. Of course, we'd also like to see high capacity Eneloop C & D cells, with performance matching the AAA & AA cells.

The new higher capacity AA LSD cells from Sanyo are intriguing, but we'll need to see some specs and tests to determine where they fit for best usage.


- Syncytial.


----------



## degg (Oct 9, 2010)

jasonck08 said:


> There are a number of companies that make LSD D and C cells. Accuevolution is one brand that comes to mind. Tenergy also makes LSD Ni-mh's of all type including 9v.



Yet nobody makes type N (Lady/LR1) LSD batteries. So I still have to use alkalines in my HP 41, the only device I would be really really sorry to lose. The non-LSD NiMH Ns that exist are useless, before the low battery warning comes up one of the 4 batteries will be depleted beyond repair.


----------



## Burgess (Oct 9, 2010)

to degg --


Wow, you've been a member for 2-and-a-half YEARS, and this is yer'* First Post *? ? ?

Truly a man of Few Words !


Welcome to CandlePowerForums ! ! !


:welcome:

_


----------



## WDG (Oct 9, 2010)

They look interesting, and it's great to have an additional option, should I ever need it. That said, I have absolutely no issues with the capacity of my existing Eneloops, so would stick with them when I need to stock up again. 

I think we may be making the wrong comparison, though. Instead of thinking of these as higher capacity but shorter-lived and lesser LSD, maybe we should be thinking of these as (likely) the best high-capacity AAs ever. Compared to everything I've read about most all the others, I'm expecting these to test out head & shoulders above the rest of the field. I hope I'm right.


----------



## brh (Oct 10, 2010)

(edit - intended this as a reply to degg)
Man, I agree 100% with your statement! Though I don't think there are enough 41 (CX in my case) users out there to warrant bringing such a thing to market. Also, I suspect that since the device was made for alkalines, it would drain any NiMh lower than we'd like. I know Eneloops are strong, but not sure it would be a great idea. Actually, I take that partly back, I know there was a NiCad pack for the calcs back in the day, hrrm.


----------



## Flashfirstask?later (Oct 10, 2010)

gSPIN said:


> superstition or just odd coincidence but i know what u mean, there seems to be certain numbers that just don't do well.
> the #8 iteration of the super7, tr7 or rx7 for example were never as good & failed to reach the same level popularity.
> never know, to distance from the energizer 2500 stink might have been a factor in why sanyo changed their practice in label capacity to the guaranteed min spec instead & will call these 2400.
> 
> ...


If they called them XXX some people may think they need to be 18+ to buy them 

Who knows, maybe Duracell will pick them up like their 2000 pre-charged that we call Duraloops.


----------



## TakeTheActive (Oct 10, 2010)

*Long Live the HP-41...*



degg said:


> Yet nobody makes type N (Lady/LR1) LSD batteries. So *I still have to use alkalines in my HP 41*, the only device I would be really really sorry to lose. The non-LSD NiMH Ns that exist are useless, before the low battery warning comes up one of the 4 batteries will be depleted beyond repair.





brh said:


> ...Though *I don't think there are enough 41 (CX in my case) users out there to warrant bringing such a thing to market*... ...*I know there was a NiCad pack for the calcs back in the day*...


*Continuing HP-41 / Rechargeable N cells OT: *

I bought my HP-41C used several years ago, when my HP-65 (also bought used ~35 years ago) went flakey (bouncing keys, random decimals points in display). Once you get used to RPN, it's difficult to go back to a 'vanilla' calculator without a stack.

Anyhow, after the original NiCd pack started leaking the 'while dust', I switched to Sanyo Cadnica 150mAh N (first set was yellow - lasted several years; current set is lime green). To charge them, I have 4 Archer N Charging Modules (RadioShack N-to-AA 'Charging Adapters') and an old Saft 'Again and Again' 360mA DUMB Charger AAA/AA/C/D/9V (3 Series / 2 cell channels, 2 Individual 1 cell channels, ? 9V channels). The '+' end of the Archer module is too big to fit either my BC-900 or MH-C9000, but, now that I *FINALLY* got some small rare-earth magnets, I'll be giving my N, C and D cells an 'Analysis Run' (soon...).

What bothers me more than the 'hard-to-find' rechargeable N cells is the '*Black Creep*' that began a few years ago on the display (bottom-left corner, plus a little bit above the PRGM Key). Does anyone know what causes it? Do either of you have it on your HP-41s? I also have it on my RadioShack Digital thermometer, where it's growing much faster than on the HP-41C (isosceles triangle starting at the top-right corner, covering about one-third of the right-most digit and most of the '°F').  :mecry:


----------



## Michael Aos (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Long Live the HP-41...*

I just bought an 8pk of AA Eneloop XX's. $33.24 on Amazon.

They only showed 80% capacity on my MBT-1 Multi Battery Tester, so I sent them through a "refresh" cycle on a La Crosse Technology Alpha Power Battery Charger BC1000. The first 4 all went through fine, reporting right around 2.5Ah. 2 more are still finishing, but I expect them to be OK too.

But 2 of the 8 are reporting "Full" but only around 1500-1600mAh capacity. 

Anybody seen this behavior before?


----------



## markr6 (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: Long Live the HP-41...*



Michael Aos said:


> But 2 of the 8 are reporting "Full" but only around 1500-1600mAh capacity.
> 
> Anybody seen this behavior before?



No, but I have had troubles with them terminating properly. I usually keep an eye on them and pull them off after awhile. They get pretty hot. I don't know what it is, but I just don't like these XX Eneloops for some reason. I only have 4, but will probably only buy the regular ones from now on.


----------



## delus (Oct 2, 2013)

*Re: Long Live the HP-41...*

I'm kinda a newbie around here. Am i reading this wrong, or do the eneloop XX's outperform energizer ultimate lithium primaries with a three amp load?
http://lygte-info.dk/info/ComparisonOfAABatteryChemistry UK.html 

Here's another link. http://lygte-info.dk/review/batteries2012/Eneloop AA HR-3UWXB 2450mAh (Black) UK.html


----------



## StorminMatt (Oct 2, 2013)

*Re: Long Live the HP-41...*



delus said:


> I'm kinda a newbie around here. Am i reading this wrong, or do the eneloop XX's outperform energizer ultimate lithium primaries with a three amp load?



You're not reading it wrong. And the Eneloop XX is not the only AA NiMH battery that outperforms L91 primaries at 3A. In fact, most any NiMH AA will perform better at high currents than an L91. The L91 has a maximum current limit of 3A continuous and 5A intermittent (not sure if this is where the protection circuit is set). But the Eneloop can produce up to 10A. And most NiMH AA batteries can get up to at least 7A.


----------

